# Knicks Unlikely To Sign Iverson - Update: Maybe Not



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Allen Iverson won't suit up in a Knicks uniform tonight at Conseco Field House, or probably ever. But Knicks president Donnie Walsh won't have the final "Answer" on his Iverson investigation for a few days. The Knicks president told The Post yesterday morning before practice that signing Iverson was still "a long shot" despite a media frenzy. After practice, Mike D'Antoni's remarks were noteworthy for what he did not say. The Knicks coach never once indicated Iverson would be a good fit for this franchise.


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_stumped_QyhSnfsEMX7OBBCGFO1OLN

Well I guess I will be rarely watching any Knick games, for what? They aren't entertaining, at least Iverson would have kept me entertained. D'Antoni you suck! I need to adopt a basketball team for the rest of the year, hmmmm who should I watch.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks unlikely to sign Iverson*

iverson is a bad fit ....shoot 1st pg or a very undersized 2 who will want to play 35+ minutes a game on a team of offensive minded players who aren't very good defensively.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks unlikely to sign Iverson*

^ Who cares, it's not like this team is trying to win bad fit or not. I need some *entertainment *we already tanking. I think I'm a watch the Lakers, and throw in the Nuggets.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks unlikely to sign Iverson*



USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ Who cares, it's not like this team is trying to win bad fit or not. I need some *entertainment *we already tanking. I think I'm a watch the Lakers, and throw in the Nuggets.


unless you want the team to get rid of absolutely every1 , why have the young players posioned more than they already are?

my real point is this with iverson , even on the knicks he has no role, he is no longer good enough to be their star ...basically the only recourse is to play hughes with him and i'm not sure a hughes/iverson backcourt works at all...a nate/iverson backcourt might be fun in theory but i doubt watching the other team slow the game down to post squirts will be much fun.

i say the best bet is to deal jeffries +3 mil. for kenny thomas and his ending deal tell the team thats all the dealing we are doing and you are playing for jobs next year...stat padding will be met with pine time...and most of all make them run , the stats will come , wild jacking up shots will get bench time and keep to that til all the guys with ending deals get the message.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks unlikely to sign Iverson*

Smart move by the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks unlikely to sign Iverson*



> Allen Iverson will clear waivers today and all indications point to the possibility he will sign with the New York Knicks. One team official told The New York Times there was at least a 50-50 chance they would pursue Iverson. Another person close to the team said it was a "given ... they're going to make the biggest play for him."
> 
> Knicks president Donnie Walsh sounded like it was a strong possibility he will consider signing Iverson.
> 
> "We wouldn't be considering it if we thought that we were functioning well and we're not," Walsh said. "But I want to make sure that if we do something like this, it's the right thing to do."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

Looks like the Iverson to Knicks rumor is back on. Despite what some of you Knick fans think, I don't care I want to be entertained I'm bored.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Get the guy, please dont let Utah get Favors.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im with Kitty, make a spalsh with him. Cant do any worse then we are doing, and it wont effect 2010 so whats it matter.


----------

